# Bringing home a hand fed cockatiel in a couple weeks



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Hello! I'm taking home a hand fed cockatiel in a few weeks, from a breeder who I really like. I actually went and visited her for the third time about a week ago, and the babies are almost weaned. I stuck my hand in the cage, and all of them ignored me; except for one. He came over and nibbled on my finger. Right there, I knew which one I was getting! I didn't choose him though, he chose me.  The breeder says he's most likely a male. The patches on his cheeks are very vibrant, and he's also pretty vocal.
I've done tons of reading. I've probably spent like at least 20 hours of reading about Cockatiels. This isn't my first parrot, but it will be my second. I've had parakeets before.
But, yeah. I wanted to ask how I should go about the first few days taking him home. He's friendly and sweet, and should I interact with him right away, or give him a few days to adjust? Most sites say to leave them alone completely for the first 24 hours, but I feel this information is for parent raised birds specifically.

So, how should I go about the first few days or first week with this little guy? I appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's going to be SUPER easy for you since he's already tamed. The first day you can just sit with him next to the cage and talk to him, give him a day or so to adjust to the new home. I'd say the next day you could (if he's not freaked out or anything) see if you can put your hand in the cage and have a play with him. If you're going to be letting him out of his cage, make sure the doors/windows etc are closed, and any mirrors (if any) are covered so that he doesn't crash into them.

By the way, welcome to the forums and congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! It sounds like good advice, too. 
I wanted to get other opinions as well, so I asked the same question on the bird channel forum, and someone suggested before setting him up in his cage to have him out for a little while and interact with him. Do you think this is a good idea? I feel that he may be too freaked out, after the car ride and everything. From what I know, Cockatiels have trouble with change, and I wouldn't want to put too much stress on him. But then again, I could comfort him in his new surroundings better if he was out rather than sticking him in his new house right away. It could do for some good starter bonding time, perhaps. I dunno. What do you think about that idea?


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd say take your cue from him. If he seems at ease you can try a bit more contact, if he's a bit quiet or scared give him some time and just talk to him by the cage. In my experience some tiels will be shy, and some will be happy to interact with you straight away.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

I think it depends on the individual. I would see how he does. I brought home a new baby last week and fully intended to leave her in the cage to acclimate for a few days, but she was clearly indicating that she wanted to come out. She seems extremely relaxed and comfortable and seemed to want out so I held her. See what your bird does, and if he seems to want to be with you, I think it's probably ok.

Vicki


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Makes perfect sense to me. Thanks.


----------

